

Brainstorming does not work - amelius
https://medium.com/galleys/brainstorming-does-not-work-6ad7b1448dcf

======
jefreier
I might suggest that the title read "Group Brainstorming does not work" or
"Allocated time for group brainstorming does not work"

These titles have of course a bit less of a click-bait quality to them heh.

I think it would also be nice for the article to possibly suggest better
alternatives or something (aside from the one little study they present).

For the most part, I would agree with the article. And if I were to propose an
alternative suggestion, assuming the intent of this article is to enlighten /
teach managers, I might give the team members an adequate amount of time off /
away from the office to think about the problem and possible solutions in
whatever environment the individuals feel most comfortable brainstorming.

This is based on the fact that I personally know the various activities,
places, and/or mindsets in which I do my best brainstorming.

